# Atomic Bomberman, unable to play network game through hamachi



## zh3n9yin9ji3 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,

I just installed this bomberman game in my PC, I want to play this game with a friend which is at another place. we decided to use Hamachi software to link both of us and play the game in network mode, but seems like this is not working, does this related to any setting problem?

My PC OS is Windows XP(SP2)
The game works well when playing in single mode.

Please help. Thanks.


----------

